
UKSM: Swift Memory Deduplication [pdf] - pandada8
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/fast18/fast18-xia.pdf
======
wahern
VM memory deduplication has "side-channel attack" written all over it. Though
I don't expect the inevitable parade of exploits to rain on cloud computing's
party.

EDIT: A quick Google search shows the parade started years ago.

